# TQP Rewards Card question



## scrollmaster (Apr 24, 2018)

My Guest Rewards MasterCard offers 1000 TQP's for each $5000 spent up to 4000 TQP's. Once a qualifying amount has been spent, how long does it take after the closing of that month's statement before they post your Tier Qualifying Points to your account?


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 24, 2018)

TQPs generated by the AGR MasterCard appear within a day of the end of the credit card billing cycle, just like the regular points generated.

That has been my experience.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 24, 2018)

I encountered a situation earlier this year where my bonus TQPs did not post immediately and I waited a short while and phoned AGR and they were posted pretty quickly thereafter.


----------



## scrollmaster (Apr 24, 2018)

I just got off the phone with Amtrak guest Rewards and she says usually the tier qualifying points Post in the middle of the following month. Mine hasn't so far but looking at my Guest Rewards account she said so far only my February spending is showing and not my March spending. Guess I'll have to wait till the March spending posts with Guest Rewards to get those points.


----------



## scrollmaster (Apr 26, 2018)

Points posted today.


----------

